# New wood worker here



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Im sanding a piece of mesquite to put next to my fire place. Any suggestions on how to remove all the dust/soft wood from the micro cracks?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Air compressor


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

shop vac, so you don't have to do it twice.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Air compressor and a shop vac. And I only am mentioning this because the post said you were new to woodworking. But has the mesquite been kiln dried to kill any bugs? You don't want to introduce wood boreing bugs into your home.


----------

